# Timeshare Calender



## Bill4728 (Jul 23, 2008)

There used to be a link on the TUG home page to the TS calender, there still is a  link on the advice page to Don Conklin's TS calender  link  - Which is a nice calender since it goes out pass 2020.  

But, shouldn't TUG have an easy link to it own calender ?    TUG planning calender  Yes, the link is in the TUG marketplace but maybe it should be on the home page too ( and /or the TUG advice page).


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 23, 2008)

how about this

http://timesharecalendar.tug2.net

easier?  

just calendar.tug2.net?  something shorter?  up for ideas =)

(the above link is valid for now)


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 23, 2008)

Brian,

What I was thinking was that the link should be posted someplace other than the TS marketplace. Maybe a link on the advice page. Or maybe a link on the TUG home page.  Like you did for the TUG mapquest TS resort


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 23, 2008)

ah ok...im currently tinkering with redoing the homepage as it is...ill add it.


----------

